# Hissing sound



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

I've been having this persistant hissing/ringing sound in my head for the past week or so. It's a bit like letting air out of a tire. Last night it really fucked up my sleep because it was somewhat loud. I think it's called tinnitus, but it has nothing to do with my ears, I can hear fine but the sound is coming from my head. I think this was brought on, at least partly, by me using induction cookers. When I turn them on, they create a similar sound in my head, could be because I'm electromagnetically sensitive. I switched to a propane cooker today though, to see if it gets better.

Have any of you had this? I hear it's sometimes linked to anxiety and depression.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

hoot said:


> I've been having this persistant hissing/ringing sound in my head for the past week or so. It's a bit like letting air out of a tire. Last night it really fucked up my sleep because it was somewhat loud. I think it's called tinnitus, but it has nothing to do with my ears, I can hear fine but the sound is coming from my head. I think this was brought on, at least partly, by me using induction cookers. When I turn them on, they create a similar sound in my head, could be because I'm electromagnetically sensitive. I switched to a propane cooker today though, to see if it gets better.
> 
> Have any of you had this? I hear it's sometimes linked to anxiety and depression.


Benzodiazepine's, SSRI's (anti depressants), and several Anti-Psychotia's can cause temporary 'Tinnitus'.
But if you think its in your head (imaginary) it could be some state of hallucination, i experience this a few times a week due to my hypnagogia.

I hope i made you a bit wiser


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

TheStarter said:


> Benzodiazepine's, SSRI's (anti depressants), and several Anti-Psychotia's can cause temporary 'Tinnitus'.
> But if you think its in your head (imaginary) it could be some state of hallucination, i experience this a few times a week due to my hypnagogia.
> 
> I hope i made you a bit wiser


Thanks for your reply. I don't use any meds. I don't think I've ever had a hallucination, although there sure is a first time for everything, and tinnitus can originate from the head instead of the ears, but it's most common in the ears. However when I turned on an induction cooker I got the same noise in my head, or something very similar. It's unlikely that this was a hallucination or some sort of placebo effect because I was very excited to use an induction cooker and my attitude towards them was positive. Also, the effect was worse if there was say a smaller amount of water in the boiler or smaller amounts of food on the frying pan.

My computer, fridge, AC, fan, running water fosset etc. mask the sound though.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

You're hearing your nervous system. When i first started hearing it i remember thinking its quieter than silence.


----------

